# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Белтелеком» запустил акцию для новых и существующих абонентов «В Новый год с новой услугой»

## ByFly

В период с 25.12.2015 по 14.01.2016 всем новым и существующим абонентам услуг byfly, ZALA (IPTV, DVB-Tи OTT) и IMS-платформы предоставляется возможность пользования услугой телевидения *SMART* *ZALA* на тарифном плане *Канапа ТВ* бесплатно с момента подключения *до 14.01.2016 включительно*.
 	Для подключения к услуге на условиях акции абоненту необходимо обратиться в сервисный центр РУП Белтелеком либо подключить услугу в кабинете пользователя.
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

